# ABA 16v (ABF) Distributorless with Megasquirt



## sparky111h (May 29, 2005)

I am building an ABA 16v turbo motor and was wondering if ANYONE has done some kind of distributorless ignition set up in conjunction with MSnS or something similar to it. I have searched and found very little. Input, links, contacts, ect... would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: ABA 16v (ABF) Distributorless with Megasquirt (sparky111h)*

edis off a ford escort is a good cheap alternative.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: ABA 16v (ABF) Distributorless with Megasquirt (sparky111h)*

Check my sig.








Also there's a small section in the forums on Patatron.com for distributorless, but there's not many people running this yet I think. You can run a Dodge Neon/ MINI Cooper/S coil pack which is a 4 cyl. wasted spark coil. MSD makes a replacement version which puts out 42,000 volts for $75.00 available through Summit/Jegs etc. I'm running a MINI coil right now, but plan on getting the MSD or other brand down the road.









It's do-able, but I'd get in touch with someone who has soldered up a board this way and get specific info on what you're after. I bought my ecu from Patatron so it had a base map on it for the timing settings to get it up and running.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA 16v (ABF) Distributorless with Megasquirt (sparky111h)*

Almost everything you need for distributorless ignition with the ABA block and MSnS is already there. The ABA block has a 60-2 wheel and VR sensor already built in, all you need to add are some coil packs and a second ignitor circuit in the MS box. This is fairly well documented in the MS forums.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ABA 16v (ABA Scirocco)*

pataron sells a setup for doing this. but you gotta wait a year to get your order from him...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_but you gotta wait a year to get your order from him...


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v (ValveCoverGasket)*

anyone know if the stock ABA 60-2 wheel is alligned on the trailing edge of the 11th tooth?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA 16v (mack73)*

No, it's lined up on the 14th tooth.


----------



## sparky111h (May 29, 2005)

I am going to run a dist set up. I ordered my MSnS from pat last week. I will use a high output coil and call it a day. This thread is good, lots of good info.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_No, it's lined up on the 14th tooth.

Thanks,
I'm thinking of going with the Electromotive XDI system but the sensor has to be on the 11th tooth at TDC. So the 14th I'd get 18 degrees of advance and 25 degrees during start. 
Looks like I would have to go with an aftermarket wheel and sensor


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA 16v (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_I'm thinking of going with the Electromotive XDI system but the sensor has to be on the 11th tooth at TDC. 

LOL, that's exactly why I know it's NOT the 11th tooth.


----------

